# Slab City Tweakers



## Guy Chouinard (Sep 19, 2016)

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but.... watched some reviews on Slab City. Couple of them said the place was chock full of tweakers, dat true? If so, I'm having second thoughts about going there to stay. Just how bad is the tweaker population?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 19, 2016)

ive spent several winters in the slabs and never had an issue. maybe im just lucky?


----------



## Tude (Sep 19, 2016)

Well - I'm slated to be there - with another stp member who has been there before plus meeting up with a member who couch surfed my place for a bit and I do believe there are other stp moderators planning on being there so I would consider us a non-tweaker crowd.  Good people actually


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 19, 2016)

Theyre just like the occasional hoard of zombies you have to fight off once in a while.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 19, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> Theyre just like the occasional hoard of zombies you have to fight off once in a while.


they ride atvs tho


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't speak for this place. But, if you're setting out on a life of living/camping where you please, you are going to find hoards of zombies in many of those places.

Don't sweat it. Just carry a loaded shotgun at all times and you'll be fine.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 19, 2016)

I heard they congregate in "meth village" and that if yer tweakin regular slabbers tell ya to go there. I've yet to actually go to or hear of meth village's wherabouts, and it may be mythical...


----------



## spectacular (Sep 19, 2016)

I know a few and spent some time with some of the more notorious ones while I was all drugged out... they're usually apt to steal from each other and people who they know and who foolishly trust them. One guy I know stole both my phones out of my tent. Didn't make the mistake of trusting to the point of being able to leave my valuables unattended. They don't fuck with ppl with locks. They're into their own little drama and bullshit, pretty hard to get sucked in unless u involve yourself. Just don't leave valuables unattended and lock ur doors. Try camping near the snowbirds. The cops are usually around too, which is a deterrent.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 20, 2016)

Dealing with the tweakers comes down to common sense. Don't make deals or rely on others to help you. Don't lease land from people, even if it means you end up living a mile away from everyone else.

Don't walk around with a gun, but if you need to fight use shock and Awe tactics, your not obligated to stoop to their level. But above all else, play it cool, don't be some paranoid weirdo brandishing a weapon anytime someone speaks to you.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 20, 2016)

In my first slab city experience I learned that the hard way. Don't call me an expert but I figure these are things people should be aware of.


----------



## Kal (Oct 3, 2016)

I was here last year and am in Slab City now. Slab City does have tweekers but I have had no problems. So don't be afraid to come here. As far as the stp folk they are cool. Looking forward to seeing the ones I met last year and the ones I havn't met


----------

